# Archbar truck dimensions ?



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm interested in learning what is the center-axle to center-axle dimension used in archbar trucks. I'm not trying to model any one particular brand or company at this point. Any pointers to web-sites, reference books, etc. would be great.

Almost forgot to mention, in case it makes any difference, I'm working in 1:20.3 

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Bill, 

In the prototype world anywhere between 5'-0" and 3'-6" could have been used. D&RGW used 3'-7" (very popular), and 4'-0". 

Good Luck!! 

Bob Cope


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill 

Maybe the following will be of help.

D&RGW 3'-7" 25-Ton Leaf-spring truck


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve,

That's fantastic, thank you for posting that! 'Course, now I gotta ask, where did those blueprints come from?

Bill W


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill
The source for the drawings is... look for the two links in the text labeled 'Maxwell Print' one in section 4 & one in section 6.

The Restoration of
D&RGW 0579
Reconstruction of Trucks[/b]


----------

